# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Liikenteen supistukset 2008

## killerpop

Aamulehti uutisoi 18.3.2008, että Pirkanmaalla loppuisi 50 vakiovuoroa. Juttua ei ollut Aamulehden verkkosivuilla, joten liitteenä skannattu tiedosto.

Joitakin kohteita Länsi-Suomesta löytyi muun muassa Kankaanpään kaupunginvaltuuston esityslistalta:
- https://intranet.kankaanpaa.fi/djulk...20081510-9.HTM (korvaisi https://intranet.kankaanpaa.fi/djulk...0081510-10.HTM)
- https://intranet.kankaanpaa.fi/djulk...0081510-11.HTM
- https://intranet.kankaanpaa.fi/djulk...0081510-12.HTM

Lisää linkkejä otetaan vastaan

----------

